# Dan Grasley Photography



## DanGrasley (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, I would just like to point your attention momentarily to my website, http://www.dangrasley.com.  I offer original prints for sale, I'm available to shoot weddings, portraits, and events.  My wife Amy and I have a photolog posted there, and there are some forums as well.  I would appreciate any feedback some of you might wish to share.

Thanks!

Dan Grasley


----------



## ztekneq (Feb 26, 2008)

pictures are great..there isnt much fluidity to your site though.....

GET RID OF THE GOOGLE ADD ****!

Other then that..let your pictures speak for themselves.!


----------



## ricke46 (Feb 26, 2008)

There is no design continuity. If you're looking to get customers from your site, I'd recommend a re-design or stick with one layout idea.


----------

